# Campsites near Santander



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

HI all,

We have never taken the m/h to Spain but we have a family wedding in Madrid on Sept 3rd so thought we would tie this up with our annual 2 weeks holiday at the end of August. Hoping to go Portsmouth-Santander-Portsmouth and so would be grateful for campsite recommendations in the general area of Santander. We will have my 15 yr old stepdaughter with us so a decent swimming-pool would be good and we generally like smaller sites rather than the all singing all dancing type. However, all recommendations will be gratefully received.

Caulkhead


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I think most people want to get away from the port as soon as they can so you probably won't get personal recommendations. Try googling 'santander camping' and you will get many sites to look at, but beware, at that time of year it won't be cheap!

P&L


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi P & L,

Thanks for your reply. Actually, having read my original post I realise that I didnt word it very well. I should have said that I am looking for a campsite within maybe 80 miles of Santander. I am led to beleive that there are some good sites along the north coast and also maybe in the foothills of the Picos Europas. Hope someone can help!!!!

By the way, regarding cost, I have had a quote this evening from Brittany Ferries of £1074 for a return crossing to Santander!!!! 

Caulkhead


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Chaulkhead,

Last September, on my way back from southern Spain on my motorcycle, a friend and I stayed at a camp site at Comillas on the north coast of Spain (in a tent). It was right on the coast in a nice little bay, and within walking distance of the rather quaint town of Comillas.

If you follow the link below (hope it works) you might just make out some units right next the beach. The site extends onto the other side of the road as well. Don't think there is a pool there though (well, you've got tha Atlantic!).

It's about 35 miles from Santander.

Here's the link

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&q=43.388146,-4.283220 (Comillas Camping)

Cheers


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

In fact, here's a photo (or three)


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

caulkhead said:


> Hi P & L,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. Actually, having read my original post I realise that I didnt word it very well. I should have said that I am looking for a campsite within maybe 80 miles of Santander. I am led to beleive that there are some good sites along the north coast and also maybe in the foothills of the Picos Europas. Hope someone can help!!!!
> 
> ...


 Regarding cost( £1074) I live at leeds I too priced up Brittany for aug/sept.

I came have booked this instead

Dover/Calais out 
St Nazaire to Gijon Return with 4 berth outside cabin
Zeebrugge to Hull return 4 berth outside cabin

£ 511.60 total

Maybe of interest to you???


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We overnighted at Camping Santillana del Mar in January. The village below the site is lovely- World Heritage site- and the site itself was friendly, clean and seemed well-run. Given that it was January and we were the only people there ( and got it free!) I can't comment on what it is like in high season but it is convenient for Santander and has a good pool. I guess, given that it is on a hillside, it would be cooler than many parts in August.

http://www.select-site.com/campsites/overview.cfm?mc=275&regionID=885

G


----------

